# Thanks for the info



## andyl200 (May 30, 2010)

Well just ordered today one X200 flood to throw cree P4-WC led flashlight running on 18650 from Dealextreme. And one Ultrafire 501B R2 Cree Flashlight also running 18650. After much reading and looking on the net have i made a good choice? 
I was running an LED Lenser P7 till i lost it the other day i thought that was the Dogs B's will I be happy with the flashlights?


----------



## DM51 (May 30, 2010)

DX lights = :sick2:

Moving this to Budget Lights...


----------



## StarHalo (May 30, 2010)

Everyone wishes that in the beginning they had skipped all the cheap lights and had just gotten one or two good lights..


----------



## Zatoichi (May 30, 2010)

I voted yes, because they're much cheaper than an LED Lenser and look way more cool! :naughty:


----------



## Ian2381 (May 30, 2010)

Budget lights is as important as to expensive ones in a flashaholics life, especially when you learn how to mod lights.


----------



## PapaGary (May 30, 2010)

andyl200 said:


> *Good or Dad choice*


I don't know your dad so I didn't vote.


----------



## old4570 (May 30, 2010)

Love my cheap lights .....

:welcome:


----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2010)

Budget lights have their place.

But there's a difference between a low price and actual value for the dollar. You can get a new car for a very low price. But that's not the same thing as value for your dollar. If the car has no radio, no air-conditioning, hand-crank windows, manual tranny, thin-fabric seats, no power options . . . then what did you get? You got a cheap car for very little money. Perhaps you even bought one that was last year's model, sat on the dealer's lot for months, and you got stuck with whatever color it happened to be.

Some folks are fine with something like that. But real value would be spending just a bit more and getting something that you can realistically live with. If you spend only a bit more, and you get a top-of-the-line car radio, A/C, power windows, power door locks, remote keyless entry, alarm, automatic transmission w/ overdrive, better seat fabrics, a center console, lock on your glove-box, a longer warranty . . . Now that's value!

Same with lights, only overall quality tends to be the main sticking point. 

I recently bought three Streamlight Stylus Pros. One for me, and two for close friends. They're not flashaholics. I wanted an extra penlight that I could take on board planes, and a light that I knew I shared with close friends. They'll enjoy the lights. And for only $20 each, buying three didn't make my wallet cry out in pain. Plus, it's a model that won't fall apart if dropped or used as an EDC light.

I also own a Maratac AAA light. Once again, quality light without being expensive. Cheap is fine. Cheap & crappy, isn't.


----------



## DM51 (May 31, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Budget lights have their place.
> 
> But there's a difference between a low price and actual value for the dollar.
> 
> Cheap is fine. Cheap & crappy, isn't.


Well said!  That last line should be the watchword for the Budget Lights section.


----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2010)

DM51 said:


> Well said!  That last line should be the watchword for the Budget Lights section.


 
Thank you, good Sir.


----------



## vasp1 (May 31, 2010)

DM51 said:


> DX lights = :sick2:


 
What, all of them? Come on friend, show some objectivity.


----------



## DM51 (May 31, 2010)

*DX Graveyard* 

That ^^ thread is just a very small sample of the type of problem members have experienced with them. At one stage the forum was nearly overwhelmed with hundreds of stories of how people had thrown their $$ away on DX junk - and then returned to start new threads to complain about it.

DX lights are OK if you are content with a VERY high likelihood of failure, or if you intend to mod them anyway. DX is also a very useful source of components for modders. 

Otherwise... well, I just hate to see people getting disappointed.


----------



## vasp1 (May 31, 2010)

DM51 said:


> *...*thrown their $$ away on DX junk - and then returned to start new threads to complain about it.


 
On the whole I would agree with you because I too am guilty of such actions.

However, I have also had some real bargains from DX. Generally, more good'uns than duffers. I've found that recommendations from other CPFers usually sway it for me.


----------



## Zatoichi (May 31, 2010)

My previous post on this thread was tounge in cheek, but honestly, I have bought about a dozen lights from DX going back to January 2009, and they all arrived working, and are all still working today. I haven't modded or needed to repair any of them beyond a bit of cleaning and tightening bits up (something I do with all flashlights anyway).

I have flashlights from Surefire, Fenix, Olight and Jetbeam, all which I have more faith in than my DX ones. I do sometimes wonder about people recommending ****fire's to people like police officers who need something reliable, but for around the house and for general flashaholic fun on a budget I have no complaints about my DX lights. 

I did quite a lot of reading up first to see which seemed to be the best thought of among the DX offerings. Maybe that paid off, or maybe I've just been lucky, but either way I don't have any regrets or feel the least bit ripped off. At the same time, I don't feel ripped off having paid over $150 for a tiny Surefire light, because there are situations when that kind of quality and peace of mind are worth it to me.

The bottom line IMO: There does appear to be a lot of crap on DX, but if you do your research first, and you're not shopping for a flashlight your very survival might depend on, you could come away happy (like I have).


----------



## Ian2381 (May 31, 2010)

If You'll be using it at risky situations, you'll have to have backup light that has great Quality and is reliable. I always do this whenever I go on a camping or mt hiking trip. Usually I bring 3 or more lights including some for lending to friends. Just being prepared when their lights failed them.

You can also make your budget lights reliable by 
- reading here on the best quality budget light (read a review from different post on same lights)
- read on instructions on cleaning and lubing
- Lights that can be modded and easy to change parts.

Just a suggestion, Get a Solarforce light (P60), it has great quality for the price.:wave:


----------



## Nautic (Jun 1, 2010)

DM51 said:


> *DX Graveyard*
> 
> 
> Otherwise... well, I just hate to see people getting disappointed.




Now you must hate. I have a Solarforce Surefire-clone from DX. I wanted the "real" thing so a lot of $´s disappeared from my vallet to get one. I was very disappointed when I found out that neither the finish nor the lightoutput wasn´t better. So off it went and I got most of my money back.

I like my G2 though. Nitrolon body and my fingers wont stick to it in the harsh winters we have in this country.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 1, 2010)

Nautic said:


> I have a Solarforce Surefire-clone from DX. I wanted the "real" thing so a lot of $´s disappeared from my vallet to get one. I was very disappointed when I found out that neither the finish nor the lightoutput wasn´t better.



Solarforce L2* are definately an exception. It's hard for me to think of them as budget lights, despite their budget prices. Bare in mind though, that the Surefire 6P comes with a better _made_ lamp assembly, and is actually better made all round except for the finish. I have both and can tell the difference, but I'm not trying to take anything away from the Solarforce, they are very good quality P60 hosts, I have 4 of them.


----------



## Nautic (Jun 1, 2010)

Exactly what I mean. Why give a lot of money for something that isn´t better than something else you can buy for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 2, 2010)

Nautic said:


> Exactly what I mean. Why give a lot of money for something that isn´t better than something else you can buy for a fraction of the price.


 
Why should a company spend tons of money on R&D, when they can just copy their strongest competitor's most popular product; and sell it for a fraction of the cost.

Still, would be nice if some of the less expensive Made-in-China brands could actually produce a decent forward-clickie tailcap.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to CPF.

If you do enough research around here you can buy a decent light from DX. If you just pick one that the specs sound good on however, you stand a much higher chance of being disapointed.

My experience with thier lights has been good, but limited to just Romisen brand lights & Ultrafire C3's in s.steel. 

Bessie Benny has done a good compilation of budget light reviews that helped out a lot when looking at budget lights to try out for fun.

The problem with DX is inconsistent customer service & items often nowhere near close to spec, sloppily put together & most of the time in need of cleaning & a little adjustment (& sometimes an oring).
If you know that going in, you can at least have realistic expectations & be satisfied when you get a bargain in a decent light.
Problem is that so much of the stuff on DX looks tempting & that 18 dollar bargain light turns into 50 or 60 bucks worth of stuff you don't really need, does not fit when you get it & is a PITA to deal with returning.

But you also have other alternatives like shiningbeam.com & going gear that carry some of the same items & have real customer service, decent prices & MUCH faster shipping at reasonable rates (or free). 
If you can find what you want from sources like that, I'd take them over saving a couple bucks on the DX order.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 2, 2010)

Chauncey Gardner said:


> But you also have other alternatives like shiningbeam.com & going gear that carry some of the same items & have real customer service, decent prices & MUCH faster shipping at reasonable rates (or free).
> If you can find what you want from sources like that, I'd take them over saving a couple bucks on the DX order.



I agree regarding shiningbeam. They have a few of the same lights, but they're upgraded, individually checked, and not that much more expensive.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 2, 2010)

My 501B has performed fine as a host for various drop ins. I have owned it for ~2 years. Currently it hosts a 750mah XRE-R2 with an 18650.... its my garage work light.

bigchelis had one of those 18650 X2000 aspherics. I don't like aspherics in general, but it worked well the 2-3 times I played around with it.

You could have done far worse for $10-$15. These are beater/loaner lights that won't kill your wallet if lost or damaged. I have had my share of DX-DOAs, although The 501B was NOT one of those lights. so a little DIY knowledge has gone a long way for me overall.


----------



## Tally-ho (Jun 2, 2010)

*[Contents of post removed. Please read Rule 9. - DM51]*


----------



## Mike_TX (Jun 3, 2010)

I guess I'm lucky. I currently have 8 DX lights (mostly 501B's and 502B's), and the worst problem I've had is a weak connection at the tailcap. That took all of 2 minutes to unscrew the retainer, bend the little ground tab up a little for better contact, and voila.

My DX lights have served me well, and those suckers will light up trees a couple hundred yards away. I'm not only happy with them - I'm also impressed by the amount of sheer light output from such a compact source.

I say +1 for DX.

.
.


----------



## Nautic (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree. I have never had any problems with my DX lights. The slow shipping is in my opnion more a result of the postal service than DX.


----------



## lolipopo (Jun 4, 2010)

waiting for the answear!lovecpf


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: DOA Romisen flashlight*

Despite the warnings,people still buy from DX type outlets,why not bite the bullet and put a few hard earned $ extra and buy from a decent vendor in the first place and you at least will get or should get great customer service.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 6, 2010)

I never understand why someone feels compelled to tell others where, what or how to buy something. It's a personal choice. There is no right answer here.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 6, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> I never understand why someone feels compelled to tell others where, what or how to buy something. It's a personal choice. There is no right answer here.


 
Very true. However, when someone new asks for suggestions on a good light but ignores the advice and buys from DX anyway . . . Well, when they then start making topics complaining that the light fell apart; it gets annoying. Especially if it happens all the time.

If a bunch of more experienced individuals with a shared addiction give out advice that is ignored, the person who ignored the advice shouldn't be surprised. (And shouldn't be making topics about it.)

If a bunch of guys from the neighborhood tell you not to date a certain, attractive, girl because she gets horribly jealous. But you ignore that advice, do you really have a right to be surprised or shocked when she shows up outside your bedromm window with a jar of peanut butter in one hand and a machete in the other? You'd have a right to be scared, but certainly not surprised.


----------



## Nautic (Jun 7, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> I never understand why someone feels compelled to tell others where, what or how to buy something. It's a personal choice. There is no right answer here.



I totally agree. Those patronising and DX-bashing posts from "more experienced members" who knows what is better for me, I can do without. The number of posts here on CPF are no indicator for experience with lights. I have had many different lights years before I even knew CPF existed.

I for my part know what I am doing when I order from DX or others like them. I can have 20 differents lights for the same price as a "quality" light. I know what to expect. I do it for the fun of it. I try them, see what they can do, toss them or give them away if I dont like them. The good ones I keep. So far I have not had any problems with them or DX. A (deleted!) post further up this thread clearly showed that you can have great problems with both the light and the vendor from other than DX!!

For the record: I also have several of the socalled quality lights by the way.


----------

